# Keyboard shortcuts



## _dennis_

I have never had a samsung phone nor have I had a keyboard phone. I know how to change the {search}+letter shortcuts but the mms and browser shortcut buttons how would these be changed?

When I tryed to type < search > the editor changed it to blank so it looked just like +letter not search+letter sorry
Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalladubb

Settings > Applications > Quick Launch

It makes no sense that they put it there, but alas, it's there.


----------



## _dennis_

Dalladubb said:


> Settings > Applications > Quick Launch
> 
> It makes no sense that they put it there, but alas, it's there.


As I said I know how to assign search+letter. I want to know how to reassign the two buttons between space and Fn.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## p_025

I've had experience reassigning physical buttons on phones, particularly the "Voice Commands" key on the Motorola Devour, my last phone.

Please note, you must be rooted. What you're looking for is the files in /system/usr/keylayout. The file you need to modify seems to be sec_keypad.kl, and the lines you need to modify are "key 155 ENVELOPE WAKE" and "key 150 EXPLORER WAKE". Change EXPLORER or ENVELOPE to the key actions you want. I changed them to SHIFT_RIGHT and ALT_RIGHT myself, because this keyboard lacks right alt/shift keys (the regular Shift and Fn keys are defined as "left"). I don't know what you're thinking of changing them to (camera, maybe?) but that's how you do it.


----------



## _dennis_

p_025 said:


> I've had experience reassigning physical buttons on phones, particularly the "Voice Commands" key on the Motorola Devour, my last phone.
> 
> Please note, you must be rooted. What you're looking for is the files in /system/usr/keylayout. The file you need to modify seems to be sec_keypad.kl, and the lines you need to modify are "key 155 ENVELOPE WAKE" and "key 150 EXPLORER WAKE". Change EXPLORER or ENVELOPE to the key actions you want. I changed them to SHIFT_RIGHT and ALT_RIGHT myself, because this keyboard lacks right alt/shift keys (the regular Shift and Fn keys are defined as "left"). I don't know what you're thinking of changing them to (camera, maybe?) but that's how you do it.


I was trying to change them to say google voice and dolphin browser.

Thatnk you and I will see what I can do with it.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## p_025

I'm not sure how to make them launch a specific app. I just know how to change the action of the key to match something else.


----------



## _dennis_

p_025 said:


> I'm not sure how to make them launch a specific app. I just know how to change the action of the key to match something else.


Imnuts suggested that there is an app somewere. I found a .bin file for keyboard but it is not viewable. Could be something in there.

Thanks for the help, I have the SMS button set to camera for now.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## p_025

Yeah, in the "keychars" folder there are several compiled .KCM files (.KCM.BIN) which can be easily edited with a hex editor, though they seem to modify what an already established key does, not allow you to create new key configurations or launch apps.

I'd be very interested in delving into this further. The keyboard is great but could always be better.

EDIT: According to http://source.android.com/tech/input/key-character-map-files.html Android ICS has a much better and more intuitive way of creating keychars files, of particular note is the fact that they aren't compiled ahead of time anymore. I only hope ICS or CM9 get ported onto this phone.


----------



## Onoitsu2

Thank you all for this, changed sms button to be dpad_center just so that I no longer get messenging app to pop up. I use go sms and gv integration so I really don't want to use stock messenger app and uninstalling it leads that button to say "application not installed" so maybe one of the android gurus out there can point to where to mod the system file to make it point the envelope command from the mms.apk to go sms... *fingers crossed*

Sent from my SCH-I405 (Samsung Stratosphere) using Tapatalk 2 on Tweaked 2.2


----------

